# Is this Canker?



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,

Need some advice for this young one which is 14 days old - 










Not sure if it has got canker. Here are few snaps for your reference 


























This baby has been active, chasing it's dad for feed...

Did a search for the cure of Canker and found the following medicines - 

Spartrix (Carnidazole) - Can't find this at shops here in India
Metrodonizole(Flagyl) - Found Metronidazole (little different spelling) Flagyl 400mg tablets
Ronidazole - Can't find this at shops here in India

Is the second medicine same as what you guys use. And how do you give tablets to them, just pop a tablet (or a crushed small piece) in their mouth or mix it with water?

Will appreciate if you can throw some light.


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Few More -


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

No, canker follows the digestive tract, you wouldn't see it in those locations.

It could be pox.

http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/pox.htm

I would isolate it and hand feed to prevent it spreading.



Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree, looks like pox.
You can apply some tea tree oil. It will dry out the lesions.

Reti


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Cynthia & Reti,

Thanks for the clarification. 

Reti I tried calling few guys here in Bangalore (India) to find if I can get Tea Tree Oil, but no luck 

Is it fine if I just leave the baby like this, or you suggest some medication?

Cynthia, regarding hand feeding my problem is that I won't be able to give that much time to the baby. At max I can feed it once in the morning and once in the night which I believe won't be enough.

Any other suggestions ?

The only respite for me is that this guy is active and does not look dull.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> At max I can feed it once in the morning and once in the night which I believe won't be enough.


At that age a feral pigeon would receive two daily feeds, one in the morning and one in the afternoon, so it would probably be OK, the main concern would be leaving it without water for too long, perhaps you could start teaching it to drink from a shallow dish?

How many pigeons do you have? You want to avoid the disease spreading within the loft, I don't know too much about it but have read (I think it was on this forum) that when the pustules fall off they contain the virus and if they fall in water the disease can spread to other pigeons using that water. By mouth to mouth feeding it is more likely to spread from adult to chick, but it is best to take all the precautions that you can.

External pox is self limiting, but it can progress to internal or wet pox, which can be fatal.

Cynthia


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

looks like pox to me


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the pointers guys. Reti, I tried finding Tea Tree Oil and guess what ??? I found anti dandruff hail oil which has Tea Tree oil 

But no signs of Tea Tree Oil in the shops here.


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Would it not be better to leave the little one with the adults (if you would find feeding and watering difficult due to time constraints) if the pox has originated from the adults anyway, and will they all not require treatment as well?? I believe there may be other medication ??a vaccine that can be given as well as/or instead of the tea tree oil. In the UK tea tree oil is available in supermarkets, health food shops, chemists/pharmacies or could you order it on-line???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kbbigman said:


> Would it not be better to leave the little one with the adults (if you would find feeding and watering difficult due to time constraints) if the pox has originated from the adults anyway, and will they all not require treatment as well?? I believe there may be other medication ??a vaccine that can be given as well as/or instead of the tea tree oil. In the UK tea tree oil is available in supermarkets, health food shops, chemists/pharmacies or could you order it on-line???


You give the vaccine BEFORE they get pox. Once they've got it and it's over, they're immune for life. If the parents were vaccinated when they were young birds, then they wouldn't catch it again from the baby. As long as the parents and the baby are separated from the rest of the birds, then yes, it would be ok to leave the baby with them, but if they're in a loft with other birds, then the whole flock will come down with pox or at least any that haven't been vaccinated.
There is no cure for Pox. It has to run it's course.


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Reene,

I know for sure that none of the pigeons are vaccinated. Its not a common thing here because of lack of medication.

I don't know from where this baby got pox because I don't see any such thing in its parents or any of the other pigeons. What I have done is separate the parents and baby from rest of the pigeons so that it gets feed and water. I have seen it pecking on the seeds at times as well. Its doing well as of now.

Another problem which I have is that one of the other pigeon is really sick. I have posted another thread for it and looks like its some problem with liver not functioning properly. I have information on one of the vets nearby whom I am going to visit in the evening. Its poop is watery yellow. Its not eating anything. Its just standing with its eye closed. Really worried about it.

Hopefully it will recover if the vet can do something. I have ovserved its hard to get medicines also here in this area, although this place is supposed to be a prime location in india the IT CITY (SILICON CITY) Bangalore which is really sad 

Thanks for all your help. Some times I wonder what would have happened if you guys were not there who are willing to help people overcoming the boundaries of country, cast creed and what not...

I sincerely thank Pigeon Talk.


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Keep up the good work Sushil, you sound like you are trying really hard to care for these babies in difficult circumstances and it must be hard when another one has become poorly, but please don't become down hearted and please keep us up to date.


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks KB, I'll surely keep you guys posted. Its really disheartening to see someone suffering when you care for them, be it human, be it animal... I am just waiting to get over with office work so that I can take the other one to the Vet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kbbigman said:


> Would it not be better to leave the little one with the adults if the pox has originated from the adults anyway, and will they all not require treatment as well??
> 
> The pox may not have originated from the adults. They can get pox from the bite of a mosquito or pigeon fly that is carrying the desease.


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Guys, this baby is doing well, but I lost one of the birds which was really suffering 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/something-wrong-with-my-pigeon-need-your-advice-36890.html

Feeling bad about loosing the bird.


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello Sushil, I am from Kerala. I have seen Tea tree oil here in pet shops. Just check out the pet shops in B'lore. I am very inexperienced, but when I applied Thuja occidentalis cream on the pox lesions of my pigeon(following the advice I got from this forum), I found the pox drying up very fast. You get Thuja in homoeo shops.


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Surya,

Good to see someone from the country. You know there are not much of people involved in this from India. I have been checking shops but no luck till now. I'll try to check for Thuja.

Even I am inexperienced. Its may be nor more than 2 1/2 months since I have started having Pigeons.

Well what kind of pigeons do you have?


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Good to meet u too Sushil.Oh I do not have any pigeons at home, I just feed the ferals that flock at the college where I work and just try to help if I find a pigeon in distress. But I do visit this forum regularly just to read about them. And yes, it's sad that there aren't many members from India though so many people have them.
Please do try a pet shop for Tea tree oil. Since it's available in Cochin, it should definitely be there in B'lore. Hope your pigeon is okay. Please do keep us updated.


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss Sushil, was that the bird that you posted the pic of that you were going to take to the vet?? Did you manage to take it to the vet before it passed, and if so did you get a diagnosis?? I hope I haven't asked you too many questions it's just I'm really interested, and think it is good when we can learn from each other.


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi BigMan,

Yes the I posted the pic of the bird on another post
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/so...pigeon-need-your-advice-36890.html#post392219

I managed to get it to the vet before it died. She was suspecting to be some kinf of fungal infection. Not sure, because here you can't really rely on these vets. They usually treat dogs and cats and I believe not well versed with birds. Most of the vets just experiment with the birds and I have heard this from quiet a few guys. She gave some injection to the pigeon and just after that my pigeon was not even able to stand. (earlier it was able to stand on its own). Not sure if the injection was the cause of the death, since it survived only for about 15-20mins after taking the injection. 5 mins before reaching home I felt the pigeon moving. I think that was the time when it passed away. When I reached home and took it out it was dead.


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Surya what do you think about vets here for pigeons?


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Surya, I got Thuja today and applied the same to the kido. W'll keep you guys posted about the progress.


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Sushil, Hope the li'l one is doing well. I also find it almost impossible to find a vet here who's got expertise in pigeon treatment. And it is difficult to get pigeon supplies also. But I got really great help from this forum. Hopefully as demand increases more supplies and expert vets will come.
Please do keep updating.


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Here is this baby whom I have named Bunchi after one month.It turned one month old on this 25th -




















Its pox is drying out now.

Thanks for all your suggestions and help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I'm glad he is feeling better. What is it that you feed him? Corn?


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

No That's Chana Dal - 

Chana dal is produced by removing the outer layer of kala chana (black chickpeas) and then splitting the kernel.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh. Never heard of that before. Thanks.


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Sushil he is looking great, you must be taking good care of him, do you feed him on other grains or pulses or seeds as well as the Chana dal so that he gets a varied diet??


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, He's mainly on Ragi (Finger Millet) - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger_millet and chana daal every two days


----------

